# AV optimization



## cvand1972 (Aug 7, 2009)

We are looking for the appropriate way to bill for an AV optimization procedure.  Apparently they do a full echo and then a limited echo with limited doppler.  I could bill a 93306, 93308-59, 93321-59.  But my concern is the use of the 59 modifier.  All we find is one report with everything in that one report.  I understand that the procedure w/ the 59 modifier must be as complete of a study as one performed without the other.  It sounds like it is, but it's not clear on the report.  Does anyone else bill for these and what codes do you use????


----------



## 01029287 (Aug 13, 2009)

We use 93308 and 93325.  If you have equipment (we dont)  add 93312.  Also use programming code of 93281 or 93284 wit it.  I hope this helps.


----------

